# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Divine reality OSRS Is back + With character files!!

## amuliuspvp

amuliusrsps.com

AmuliusRSPS is an OSRS Emulation which focuses on giving you, the community, what you want. Our suggestion board is the most favourite section on our forums because you guys make AmuliusRSPS what it is, so we aim to give you the content that you desire. We have many unique features and we are one of the first servers to implement a fully working Iron Man system. We hope that you come join us but first let's take a look at some of our main and most creditable features accompanied with some media.

Features
24/7 Uptime
Automatic Systems
Client updating system
Friendly Community Support
Bank Tabs
Music & Sounds
Slayer and Boss Kill tracker
Iron Man
Zulrah
Corporeal Beast
Market (shows recent trades)
Professional Forums
OSRS Data (Items, Maps, etc)
In-Game Security Systems
Better punishment systems for player security and safeguard
Kraken & Cave Kraken
Challenging Drop Tables
Fully Functioning Clan Chat System
Achievement System
Highscores for every gamemode
Dedicated development team
Hunter
Boss Pets
Resizable and Fullscreen Client
Multiple Settings to change your experience
Profile System for the client saving your characters
Teamspeak Client
Community & Staff hosted events
Extremely community orientated
Proper mob (NPC) mechanics
Smooth and solid gameplay
Player protection system
Free for all minigame
Bounty hunter
Player-owned shops

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppp

----------

